# Spiele laufen uter Linux nicht!



## sibbo (25. Juni 2004)

Hy Leute,
also ich hab bei mir Suse 9 installiert und mir aus dem internet "Installer" für "C&C Tiberian Sun" und "King Pin" runtergeladen. Das installieren der spiele lief problemlos.  Wenn ich die Spiele starten will. Läd der Computer, neben der Maus ist das Icon des Spiel und unten in der leiste (bei Windows würde man sie Taskleiste nennen  )  erscheint ein Balken mit dem Namen des Spiels. Nach ner Zeit ist der Balken und das Icon am Mauszeiger weg. 
Naja ich hab mir gedacht es könnte am Grafikkartentreiber liegen. Hab mir von Nvidia den Treiber für Meine Geforce 4MX420 runtergeladen installiert und den 3D Beschleuniger Aktiviert. Klappt aber immer noch nicht. Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch was man da machen kann. Danke schon mal.
Sibbo


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Juni 2004)

Rufe das Spiel mal über eine Konsole (oder X-Term und Co.) auf und achte auf Fehlermeldungen (die in der grafischen Oberfläche üblicherweise nicht angezeigt werden) (bzw. schau mal nach Logfiles der Spiele).


----------

